# How to join downloaded file ?



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Digitans,

I have downloaded some file which is originally *1 file* but are splitted and uploaded on the net.

Name of the files:-

*abc.part1
abc.part2
abc.part3
abc.part4*

*All files end with extension .part1 .part2 and so one till .part7*

By using which software I can join all this file?

Plz reply me ASAP.


----------



## din (Jun 27, 2008)

Winrar should make it. Try it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2008)

Error:-



> !   E:\CD 2\abc.part1.rar: Packed data CRC failed in MP2_Play.bin. The volume is corrupt



What to do ?

The same file I extracted 1 month before using Winrar and it get extracted succesfully but now it is showing error.

Hope what I am saying is clear to u.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 27, 2008)

try this via command prompt


```
copy/b abc.part1+abc.part2+....+abc.part7 final.rar
```


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 27, 2008)

Make use of 'HJSplit' then If that also doesnt solve the problem, maybe u are getting a right msg of VOL CORRUPT 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2008)

doesn't help.

Any more suggestion.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 27, 2008)

download the latest version of winrar from www.rarlabs.com
i had the same problem but after switching over to the latest version, all was fine.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 27, 2008)

dude rename them.

abc.part1.rar
abc.part2.rar
abc.part3.rar
abc.part4.rar

now use winrar.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

beta testing said:


> download the latest version of winrar from www.rarlabs.com
> i had the same problem but after switching over to the latest version, all was fine.



I downloaded *WinRAR 3.80 beta 2 from the site but same error.

Can u just give the version of WinRAR which u are using ?


I know that my files are not corrupted.
*



			
				dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> dude rename them.
> 
> abc.part1.rar
> abc.part2.rar
> ...



no use

As HJsplit join x.001 x.002 extension.
Isn't there any other software that join .part1 and so on.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 28, 2008)

i use winrar 3.71 currently


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

downloading.............

will try and then reply.

doesn't help.

*Is it can be a virus problem ?*


----------



## adi007 (Jun 28, 2008)

adi007 said:


> try this via command prompt
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Tried my idea...?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 28, 2008)

> dude rename them.
> 
> abc.part1.rar
> abc.part2.rar
> ...



Sorry dude forgot one point, before you rename them you should go to folder options in explorer, and in the view tab, untick "Hide extentions for known file types" Then try out my suggestion, this would surely work.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 29, 2008)

> ! E:\CD 2\abc.part1.rar: Packed data CRC failed in MP2_Play.bin. The volume is corrupt


I think this Error "CRC" means it can't read from the source file, I think you have copied it from your CD which might have gotten bad ??? If you re-download the same file only and then try uncompressing it...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 29, 2008)

if none of the above works, then it is really corrupt. sorry, but that must b it. it cant b bcoz of a virus. look for comments by other downloaders and consider them bfore downloading. the file itself may b corrupt.


----------

